# Pet insurance.



## risky business (27 October 2014)

Short and long of it is im looking for insurence for my dog.

I'm looking for the best deal of course so if you lovely people could recommend me some insurers that would be great! 

Also how much monthly you pay for the insurence and what you get for your money would be fabulous!


----------



## Archangel (27 October 2014)

£20pm with the Post Office this is it http://www.postoffice.co.uk/pet-insurance
Dog is a Lab x Rottie


----------



## Kinder (27 October 2014)

Always used Pet Plan, good value, and the cover is "for life".
My dog now nearly 14 and the premiums are very much cheaper for this age of dog than any where else.
Paid any claims without a hitch too.


----------



## Jay89 (28 October 2014)

Pet Plan, they are brill, premiums can be a bit higher, but that's for a reason, pet insurance is what they do and they do it very well!!

Make sure you get a lifetime policy and not a 12 month policy. Lifetime will cover you for life for a condition,  a 12 month policy will cover you for just that....12 months after that year your insurance will no longer cover that condition again.


----------



## risky business (28 October 2014)

Is it normal for pet insurance to not cover for death for pets over the age of 8? Petplan don't and quite a few others don't.


----------



## Dizzydancer (28 October 2014)

Risky business yes I think that's normal. Some actually reduce the age depending on breed. 
I'm with tesco - they are cheaper than pet plan and our vets recommended them- they have paid out 2 seperate claims direct to vets this year with no questions asked. I currently pay 21 a month for 7500 limit per condition on a lifetime policy.


----------



## risky business (28 October 2014)

Tesco is very reasonable! Best quote so far and you get quite a lot for your money . 

Terms and conditions are reasonable (shocking how some policy's claim to cover something then actually don't..).


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 October 2014)

I'm happy with Agria pet insurance, I don't think that their fees are amongst the cheapest, but when I compared insurance companies, they would pay out the most if something really expensive would happen to my dogs.  

I haven't seen any info about their terms and conditions for Life insurance on a dog in the UK, but the basics of my Swedish life insurance terms and conditions, as I understand them, is as follows: 
The dog has to be younger than 4 (if they're one of 8 specified breeds, see below) or 6 years old to get a life insurance with Agria.

There is 8 breeds (Bernese Mountain Dog, Great Dane, Irish Wolfhound, Leonberger, Newfoundland,  Pyrenean Mountain Dog, Neapolitan Mastiff and St. Bernard) where the life insurance stops when they're 8 years old.  

For the majority of breeds, + mongrels and crossbreeds, the life insurance stops when they're 10 years old.

For the following breeds, Border Terrier, Cairn Terrier, Chihuahua, Chinese Crested Dog, Finnish Lapphund, Finnish Spitz, Fox Terrier, Havanese, Icelandic Sheepdog, Jack Russell Terrier, Lhasa Apso, Miniature Schnauzer, Toy-, Miniature- and Medium Poodle, Münsterländer (I don't know if that means both Small and Large), Norrbottenspets, Norwegian Buhund, Papillon, Phalène, Standard Schnauzer, Shih Tzu, Soft-coated Wheaten Terrier, Swedish Vallhund, Tibetan Spaniel, Tibetan Terrier, Welsh Springer Spaniel, West Highland White Terrier and Whippet, the life insurance stops when they're 12 years old. 


But note, I don't know if it is the same in the UK.


----------



## sh90 (28 October 2014)

Im looking at insuring our new puppy. My friend recommended Tesco but I wanted a lifetime policy and it seems they only do 12month/once limit is reached per condition if that makes sense or am I being blind!


----------



## Dizzydancer (28 October 2014)

They definitely do a Lifetime policy it's the extra policy tho I think. It does have a condition limit but that could take 10years to reach or obviously could be used much quicker


----------



## sh90 (28 October 2014)

Im useless at this! what I understood was one policy said for example you had a limit of 5k you could spend that on a claim over 6 months or 10yrs and once the limit is reached you cant re claim. Whereas lifetime means the limit of 5k resets every 12months. if that makes sense! I was looking at animal friends but heard very mixed reviews:/


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 October 2014)

sh90 said:



			Im useless at this! what I understood was one policy said for example you had a limit of 5k you could spend that on a claim over 6 months or 10yrs and once the limit is reached you cant re claim. Whereas lifetime means the limit of 5k resets every 12months. if that makes sense! I was looking at animal friends but heard very mixed reviews:/
		
Click to expand...

To try and clarify the differencies, I've found an explanation which I hope can help.




			Quote from this site http://www.gocompare.com/pet-insurance/pet-insurance-explained/

All policies will differ as providers focus on different things - that's why it's always vital to read your terms and conditions. Broadly speaking, though, policies will fall into one of four categories:

*Accident-only policies*

An accident-only policy is typically the cheapest option available, with cover levels that reflect the budget price.

As the name suggests, you should get help if your pet is involved in an accident, while some - but not all - policies will also cover emergency illnesses and/or those that result from an accident.

*Time-limited policies*

With time-limited pet insurance, cover is provided up to a maximum amount per condition. This could be, for example, £1,500.

When you make a claim for a condition there will be a 12-month limit placed on that condition, after which no further pay-outs will be made.

That particular condition will then be excluded from the policy, even if the policy is renewed.

Should your animal still be receiving treatment when the 12-month period comes to an end, you will have to fund the cost of any remaining treatment yourself.

Due the the restricted nature of the cover on offer, time-limited policies are typically one of the cheaper pet insurance options.

*Maximum benefit policies*

Maximum benefit pet insurance covers conditions up to a maximum amount - again, £1,500 could be an example - but there's no time limit placed on how long you can claim for.

Once the cost of treatment has reached the maximum amount specified by the policy there'll be no further pay-outs made.

As such, this type of insurance may not provide complete cover in the event of an ongoing illness.

*Lifetime/Covered for life policies*

Lifetime pet insurance - also known as a covered for life policy - provides a set amount of cover for veterinary fees, which renews each year in line with the renewal of the policy.

This means that an animal is covered throughout its lifetime providing the policy remains active. This is typically the most expensive option, but the one which should also provide the most peace of mind.
		
Click to expand...


By the way, Agria's insurance have lifetime cover for on-going illnesses and injuries, as long as you renew the insurance yearly, and if it isn't excluded because e.g. the dog already had the condition when you started the insurance.


----------



## horsies4coursies (28 October 2014)

i use petplan - others that have been mentioned above i know have been difficult for claims for other people in the past - i have lifetime cover for my dog and i pay £20 a month and am covered for £7500 per issue per yr


----------



## Honey08 (28 October 2014)

I used to use Tescos.  I never claimed, but they were ok. The price kept going up each year and I have scrapped it now, saving a bit each month and having an emergency credit card in the meantime. I've done the same with the horses.


----------



## sh90 (29 October 2014)

ye thought that was the case- thank you! doesn't say on Tesco if it is life time just sounds as if it is maximum benefit cover:/. I need to do a quote with petplan- definitely want life time cover either way.


----------



## risky business (29 October 2014)

Thanks guys I have changed insurers now your posts were all helpful


----------



## sh90 (29 October 2014)

sorry risky business I totally hijacked your thread- ever so sorry!!!


----------

